# Marblehead to Halifax



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I know this is a long shot, but I am looking to crew for this race in July. I've done blue water deliveries and a good deal of racing as well. I can sit on the rail for hours on end, stand long watches, cook, steer, whatever needs to be done. I won't post my résumé here, but will send it with references to anyone who might be interested. If I can't sail during the race, I could help with the delivery back.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're in Beverly, you should be able to get over to Marblehead at some point and post something on a bulletin board there. Ask around to make sure it goes in the right place. Putting it up now provides skippers time to give you a call and get you out a few times to see if you suit the boat (and vice versa) before the race. Good luck!


----------

